# Where to buy clones ?



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/11/17)

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to know where I can buy a clone device. I tried fasttech and still waiting on the delivery. 
Any suggestions on where can I get clone mods and tank at a decent cost ?

Also please help with any suggestions on which mod and tank I can purchase. 

Currently I own a kangertech topbox mini with the toptank mini, Eleaf istick 100w which I use with Melo 3 and smok V8 cloud beast, smok vape pen 22.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/11/17)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know where I can buy a clone device. I tried fasttech and still waiting on the delivery.
> Any suggestions on where can I get clone mods and tank at a decent cost ?
> ...



Hi brother.
I can recommend you to places to buy clone atties but not sure what clone mod you looking for cause you dont really get clone mods unless you looking for a clone mech mod in which case there are tons.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/11/17)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know where I can buy a clone device. I tried fasttech and still waiting on the delivery.
> Any suggestions on where can I get clone mods and tank at a decent cost ?
> ...



All overseas orders take long (as in months) with the free or cheap shipping option, and the biggest delay seems to be on the local SA Post office side. The faster shipping option with couriers such as the like of DHL and FedEx will get to you a lot quicker (1 or 2 weeks maximum) and it clears SA customs a lot quicker as well, but the costs are significantly higher. 

Often you can find these clone devices at the local.vape vendors for reasonable prices. Just look around amongst the various vendors in the Supporting Vendors threads, then go and visit there websites. There is even a thread for WHO HAS STOCK where you can also ask if you know what you are looking for. 

A last issue to consider - warranty issues with overseas vendors are a lot more challenging and costly than with your local vendors 

BTW there are a lot of very helpful Vapers here - so don't be shy to ask anything. But do bear in mind : vaping styles and preferences vary from person to person


Good luck with the hunt



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother.
> I can recommend you to places to buy clone atties but not sure what clone mod you looking for cause you dont really get clone mods unless you looking for a clone mech mod in which case there are tons.



I am scared to use a mechanic mod !!
Looking a for a mod that can fire 200w+ and has TC feature.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> All overseas orders take long (as in months) with the free or cheap shipping option, and the biggest delay seems to be on the local SA Post office side. The faster shipping option with couriers such as the like of DHL and FedEx will get to you a lot quicker (1 or 2 weeks maximum) and it clears SA customs a lot quicker as well, but the costs are significantly higher.
> 
> Often you can find these clone devices at the local.vape vendors for reasonable prices. Just look around amongst the various vendors in the Supporting Vendors threads, then go and visit there websites. There is even a thread for WHO HAS STOCK where you can also ask if you know what you are looking for.
> 
> ...



I agree with u that the SA post delays are a pain. I will go through the list of vendors and see if I find what I want


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I agree with u that the SA post delays are a pain. I will go through the list of vendors and see if I find what I want



And remember - shout if you need to ask anything 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## daniel craig (15/11/17)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am scared to use a mechanic mod !!
> Looking a for a mod that can fire 200w+ and has TC feature.


It's not a very good idea to buy a clone regulated device. The chip is what makes the device safe to use and accurate. In a clone mod these safety features and functions may not be functional. Clone devices are also risky to buy as they may not even work. I would suggest you to get an authentic regulated device since you want to use TC. There's a lot of options available at good prices locally or you could get a second hand device at a much cheaper price. Fake batteries and regulated mods are a no go. 

Stick to clone atties and mechs only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (15/11/17)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am scared to use a mechanic mod !!
> Looking a for a mod that can fire 200w+ and has TC feature.


Hi mate,you might check Gearbests flash sale .Many mods fitting that description for around 30 bucks (I ordered a Pico Dual 200w t.c.for $26)it could be worth the wait.As for a tank any of the OBS Engine series is a winner in all categories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/11/17)

thanks everyone. Dropped the Idea of a buying a clone mod and bought a Voopoo drag for R970 from vape monkeys and kylin RTA from vapeshop in canal walk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> thanks everyone. Dropped the Idea of a buying a clone mod and bought a Voopoo drag for R970 from vape monkeys and kylin RTA from vapeshop in canal walk.
> 
> View attachment 113966


A much better choice  I hope you guys are happy together


----------



## kev mac (22/11/17)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> thanks everyone. Dropped the Idea of a buying a clone mod and bought a Voopoo drag for R970 from vape monkeys and kylin RTA from vapeshop in canal walk.
> 
> View attachment 113966


Though mine crapped out on me I still think this mod is a bargain. I believe it was more of my bad luck than the Drag being a bad mod.For the money I don't think you can do better.Good luck.


----------



## Timwis (22/11/17)

kev mac said:


> Though mine crapped out on me I still think this mod is a bargain. I believe it was more of my bad luck than the Drag being a bad mod.For the money I don't think you can do better.Good luck.


Totally agree a lot of the time mods are overpriced especially when they are first released but with the Drag it is definitely not the case. There are devices nowhere near as good as the Drag carrying a heavier price tag

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

